# Paph. micranthum var. eburneum



## Chien (Feb 19, 2009)

A lovely flower.
Var. eburneum is much easier to grow and to flower than typical micranthum.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2009)

:sob: Lovely!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 19, 2009)

NYEric said:


> :sob: Lovely!


Lovely?... That's fantastic!!! super nice flower Chien

Poor Ericity:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2009)

If you had true pity for me you would get me that flower.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 19, 2009)

NYEric said:


> If you had true pity for me you would get me that flower.


All I can do ...is try


----------



## Bobc (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 19, 2009)

:clap: great shape on it!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2009)

"There is no try or do not try; there is only do!" - _Yoda_


SlipperKing said:


> All I can do ...is try


----------



## PAPIPAF (Feb 19, 2009)

nice,thanks to you


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 19, 2009)

That is the best eburneum I have seen :clap::clap:

Can you show a picture of the foliage?, I love the foliage of the eburneum variety, it is much nicer compared to a regular micranthum, the foliage almost reminds me of a "jewel" orchid.

Robert


----------



## GuRu (Feb 19, 2009)

That's really gorgeous. :drool:
If I was you I would pity Eric and gave him this flower - but not the plant.  

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## dan_t (Feb 19, 2009)

Superb - that is definitely a knock-your-socks-off flower!:rollhappy::clap:


----------



## Corbin (Feb 19, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Hien (Feb 19, 2009)

Drorchid said:


> That is the best eburneum I have seen :clap::clap:
> 
> Can you show a picture of the foliage?, I love the foliage of the eburneum variety, it is much nicer compared to a regular micranthum, the foliage almost reminds me of a "jewel" orchid.
> 
> Robert



I am going to say the same thing about Chien's flower, then I see you post.


----------



## Hien (Feb 19, 2009)

NYEric said:


> "There is no try or do not try; there is only do!" - _Yoda_



 Or as Mrs Nancy Reagan once said: "JUST SAY NO"
This is usefull when any member see a very very out of reach orchid.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2009)

Hien, the rest of the line goes, "or do not do!" :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2009)

The proportions of that bloom are amazing.


----------



## Elena (Feb 19, 2009)

Gorgeous!
Wish mine would flower :sob:


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 19, 2009)

very, very, very nice!!!! Jean


----------



## John M (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm in love. What a spectacular flower Chien!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 19, 2009)

Very nice Chien. Is that a species that is getting more common there? Here in the U.S. they are still expensive and the only one I've ever seen selling them in Sam of Orchid Inn. Where was that purchased from, the open market or from one of your friends?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2009)

That's beautiful. Just about almost perfect.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 19, 2009)

Absolutely superb. I hope mine looks half as good as yours if/when I bloom it! (I will fully admit the one I covet most is fma. album, but who in their right mind would sniff at this?)


----------



## Rick (Feb 19, 2009)

I agree that this is one of the best shaped/proportioned ones I've seen too.

The pouch color is also distinct and clear white compared to the petals/sepals.

How big is this flower? I hope you do post a picture of the whole plant.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 19, 2009)

What a beautiful flower!!!! Nice photos...!!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Feb 20, 2009)

Lovely. 
I wish I could bloom mine.
I've not had much luck with it at all.

Craig


----------



## Damas (Feb 20, 2009)

Chien, it's fantastic ! I love it :drool:


----------



## Paul (Feb 20, 2009)

wow!! that's a real beauty!!


----------



## Ayreon (Feb 20, 2009)

Super nice!


----------



## Chien (Feb 20, 2009)

Here are pictures of whole plant and the foliage.





This is another plant.





This kind of leaves are what I like



Drorchid said:


> Can you show a picture of the foliage?, I love the foliage of the eburneum variety, it is much nicer compared to a regular micranthum, the foliage almost reminds me of a "jewel" orchid.
> 
> Robert



Do you like jewel orchids? My friend and I collect some, we also like jewel orchids.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the closeups Chien. What is your mix? The 2nd pic there are large white objects, are there rock or sponage rock?


----------



## Chien (Feb 20, 2009)

Rick said:


> How big is this flower? I hope you do post a picture of the whole plant.


The DS is 2.7 cm, and NS is 8.5 cm.



SlipperKing said:


> Thanks for the closeups Chien. What is your mix? The 2nd pic there are large white objects, are there rock or sponage rock?


They are sponage rock.


----------



## Damas (Feb 20, 2009)

I think I could kill for such a plant :evil:


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Chien for the pictures of the foliage, plus the pictures of the Jewel Orchids, and yes I do like Jewel orchids. It is always nice to have orchids (unlike big old ugly Cattleya's) that are attractive even when they are not in bloom...Sometimes when I breed, I pay attention to the foliage as well, and try to breed plants that have attractive foliage.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2009)

Chien said:


> Here are pictures of whole plant and the foliage.
> 
> This is another plant.
> 
> This kind of leaves are what I like


Yes me too!  One thing though, from the foliage I would guess that they are different species or varieties!  



Chien said:


> Do you like jewel orchids? My friend and I collect some, we also like jewel orchids.


Me too! Similar tastes I guess. Do have corybas or Japanese jewel orchids available where you live?!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2009)

Beautiful micranthum, Chien.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice pics!!!! GReat plants!!! I love jewel orchids two!! I killed one (my first) but I definatelly want to try again...


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh wow what a pouch!!! The whole flower is Wow, but especially that pouch...


----------

